# Background Yes Or No



## Gizmo (27/2/14)

Poll vote:


----------



## Gizmo (27/2/14)

At the moment its set only via JQuery, thats why it flashes in. I can set it to permanent however, This is for testing.


----------



## CraftyZA (27/2/14)

I like the clean look. In everything.
Also, for those on mobile devices that does not have tapatalk, the background will actully cost them money. Ok granted, it will cost about quater of a cent or less, but it is overheads.


----------



## Riaz (27/2/14)

love it


----------



## Gizmo (27/2/14)

the background is less then 50kb in size.


----------



## annemarievdh (27/2/14)

Nice, for a moment I thaut I was on the wrong sight


----------



## Gizmo (27/2/14)

Easily be changed just thought it would nice to see if people like it?


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (27/2/14)

your logo has black text and hard to see

??

but i do like it alot


----------



## Gizmo (27/2/14)

The logo will be changed once people decided weather they like it or not

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (27/2/14)

Love it, the contrast it creates makes navigation easier for me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (27/2/14)

Thanks for the input. I will let the poll run for a day. I don't want to upset the community. Me personally I am in 2 minds, I like it but, a part of me feels it had a cleaner look without. So I get what crafty is saying. However its the communities decision.


----------



## johan (27/2/14)

My screen looks "MOF GEROOK" - don't like it (apologies, there is no English translation for the expression)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/2/14)

I can't believe most people like it... I hate it... mind you if it was lighter maybe it would grow on me... I love the smoke and hate the black more than life itself.


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/2/14)

I find myself just reloading the page so I can see what it looked like before... I so like the white before look and feel.


----------



## Gizmo (27/2/14)

Maybe it will grow on your rob


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/2/14)

Sorry @Gizmo I didn't mean to be ugly. Maybe a light background will grow on me. But I do love the attention the forums get from you. It's a real breath of fresh air!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Melinda (27/2/14)

I also voted no, don't like it...but like Giz said, the community needs to decide


----------



## Silver (27/2/14)

Hi @Gizmo

I quite like the dark background - just not mad about the smoke/vapour. I think it looks too much like smoking. 

The different background gives the site a new vibe and makes it a bit different. 
It's sort of like when Google changes its logo from time to time - quite exciting 

Here's an idea just as a suggestion - 
- lose the smoke/vapour - just make it a single colour background
- every now and then - maybe for each season, you change the background colour slightly. 

Just an idea


----------



## Gizmo (27/2/14)

Great idea silver. If you guys want to link me possible wallpapers we can look at different options.


----------



## Silver (27/2/14)

Thanks - 

I'm not really thinking about elaborate wallpapers with any designs on them.
I also agree with what @CraftyZA said about keeping things as lean as possible.

But I think with a bit of experimentation, it should be quite easy to find 3 or 4 colours that work. 
I think Black is an obvious one. 
The previous background can be another (i forgot what that was LOL - was it white?)
Then perhaps 1 other darker colour - maybe a grey of sorts.
And maybe one other lighter colour - just not sure


----------



## Silver (27/2/14)

By the way, I changed my theme on ECF to a black background.
I wonder if this forum software allows the user to select their own theme?


----------



## Gizmo (27/2/14)

You can silver, mouse over your name and click prefrences. Try the default style if you like.


----------



## Silver (27/2/14)

Sorry to sound dumb, I hovered over my name, clicked Preferences - but I dont see anything that says you can change the look and feel to default. Maybe I missed it


----------



## Gizmo (27/2/14)

Under style there is a drop down:


----------



## Gizmo (27/2/14)




----------



## Silver (27/2/14)

Strange, my preferences pop up *doesn't* have a style section
Just Locale and Options


----------



## Silver (27/2/14)

Apologies, ignore that
I logged out and logged back in - and the Style option was there.

Brilliant, thanks


----------

